# impossible d'intaller Windows 10 sur la partition bootcamp



## lomedelouest (20 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour, je pense que je ne suis pas le seul mais avant d'aller voir en magasin, je souhaitais voir si l'un ou l'une d'entre vous pouvait m'aider. J'ai acquis un _iso Windows 10 Pro _et sa _clef produit_. J'avais une clef usb sous la main de 8Go avec laquelle j'ai suivi les étapes de _Bootcamp. _

Donc l'utilitaire s'occupe de la clef, la partitionne, récupère les logiciels, hop et là, l'ordi redémarre sur un fameux écran noir et un langage terminal: "no bootable device  insert boot disk and press any key", ce que je fais; je retire la clef usb, je la remets, rien ne se passe. 

Je force alors l'extinction, le nouveau démarrage se fait automatiquement sur le même écran noir! Si j'appuie sur _alt_ au démarrage suivant,  je peux booter sur ma clef usb et commencer l'installation de _Windows 10. _
Sauf que je ne peux pas installer Win sur la partition Bootcamp. Un triangle suivi d'un message ; _impossible d'installer windows sur la partition 4_ (bootcamp donc), parce que soit-disant 
"l_e disque sélectionné possède une table de partition MBR. Sur les sytèmes EFI, Windows peut uniquement être installer sur des disques GPT_."

Voilà les résultats des commandes diskutil list et diskutil cs list:

diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS El Capitan West         139.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data                         110.0 GB   disk0s4 




diskutil cs list
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found

Mon MacBook Pro mid 2012 est tout-à-fait compatible avec Windows 10 Pro d'après le site d'Apple.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2016)

Salut *lomedelouest
*
Pour compléter les informations que tu as fournies > passe dans le «Terminal» la commande :

```
sudo gpt show /dev/disk0
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "_Entrée_" du clavier pour activer la commande) --> un demande de password s'affiche (commande sudo) --> tape ton mot-de-passe admin à l'aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et derechef ↩︎

=> cette commande va te retourner le tableau de la distribution des blocs de ton disque, avec identifications des tables de partitions sur le secteur d'amorçage > peux-tu poster ce tableau ici en copier-coller comme tu l'as fait pour le retour de la commande *diskutil list* ?

--------------------​
C'est histoire de tester une conjecture que j'ai formée et puisque tu te nommes *lomedelouest* > tu n'objecteras pas à ce que je t'en fasse part en suivant l'adage du _Professeur Tournesol_ : « Encore un peu plus à l'Ouest ! » 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sache d'abord que sur les blocs de tête du disque d'un Mac (= secteur d'amorçage) résident régulièrement *2* cartes de partition : la principale = *GPT* (*G*UID *P*artition *T*able) sur les blocs *1* > *32* et la secondaire = *MBR* (*M*aster *B*oot *R*ecord) sur le bloc *0* seul.

La *MBR* du bloc *0* peut revêtir 2 formes : *Protective* (*PMBR*) ou *Hybrid* (*HMBR*).

- Une *PMBR* cartographie le disque comme constitué d'une seule partition globale et ne joue donc aucun rôle pour l'accès à une partition déterminée ;

- une *HMBR* fait exactement écho aux partitions prédéfinies de la *GPT*, dont une partition *BOOTCAMP* si elle existe > ce qui peut permettre l'accès à cette partition en mode « *Legacy* » ("héritage") - type d'amorçage  valide jusqu'à la version Win-7 incluse mais pas après.​
Les versions plus récentes de «Windows» comme la version Win-10 excluent l'accès à la partition *BOOTCAMP* en mode « *Legacy* » - ce qui implique que la carte de partition *MBR* incrite sur le bloc *0* ne doit pas être de type *HMBR* (càd. décrivant les partitions *GPT* en mode *MBR*), mais du type *PMBR* (càd. englobant tout l'espace du disque en un monosecteur indifférencié) > ce qui oblige à passer par les descripteurs de la *GPT* pour accéder à la partition *BOOTCAMP* y compris.

 --> ma conjecture est que, sur le bloc *0* de ton disque, tu as actuellement une *Hybrid_MBR* (*HMBR*) que l'utilitaire *gpt* va identifier comme « *suspicious MBR* ». Donc une carte *MBR* qui décrit jusqu'à *3* partitions de la *GPT* en incluant la *BOOTCAMP* et déroute l'installateur Windows de ta clé, car il a besoin de se référer directement à la *GPT* pour accéder à la partition *BOOTCAMP* tandis que la carte *HMBR* lui occulte cette *GPT*.


----------



## lomedelouest (20 Octobre 2016)

Salut!
Eh bien je viens d'installer _Windows 10. _

En suivant quelques conseils dans le forum, j'ai procédé à des SOS dans _utilitaire de disque. _Je ne sais pas cela a influencé le dénouement de l'opération.
Ayant éteint le macbook, j'y ai branché la clef usb puis, démarré en appuyant sur _alt._
Quatre volumes de boot se présentaient ainsi à moi ; le volume_ El Capitan_, _Recovery HD_,puis deux volumes usb: un se nommant _Windows_, le deuxième _EFI._

Je pense que j'ai dû la première fois, choisir _EFI_. Cette fois j'ai cliqué sur _Windows_ et là j'ai pu choisir la partition _Bootcamp. _Le processus d'intallation windows s'est mis en route.
Mais il m'est impossible de nommer le volume "Windows", il apparaît en tant que "sans titre" dans le finder....

Je te mets ci-dessous le résultat de la commande sudo gpt show /dev/disk0

sudo gpt show /dev/disk0
Password:
gpt show: /dev/disk0: Suspicious MBR at sector 0
      start       size  index  contents
          0          1         MBR
          1          1         Pri GPT header
          2         32         Pri GPT table
         34          6         
         40     409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
     409640  271874208      2  GPT part - 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  272283848    1269536      3  GPT part - 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  273553384         24         
  273553408  214843392      4  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  488396800        335         
  488397135         32         Sec GPT table
  488397167          1         Sec GPT header


Merci pour attention Macomaniac!


----------



## lomedelouest (20 Octobre 2016)

Bien vu : 





macomaniac a dit:


> ma conjecture est que, sur le bloc *0* de ton disque, tu as actuellement une *Hybrid_MBR* (*HMBR*) que l'utilitaire *gpt* va identifier comme « *suspicious MBR* »


.


----------



## lomedelouest (20 Octobre 2016)

Bon, j'ai pas de wifi on dirait....


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2016)

Effectivement > la *MBR* du bloc *0* est une *H*ybrid_*MBR* (« *suspicious MBR ar sector 0* »). Celle qui décrit en écho en mode *MBR* les partitions du disque déjà créées dans la table de partition *GUID* (*GPT*).

Que ta clé d'installation ait été représentée sous 2 formes : *EFI* vs *Windows* va dans le sens de cette situation.

- La clé affichée comme *EFI* doit être démarrable en mode *EFI* > mais alors l'installateur doit rejeter la *HMBR* du bloc *0* et ça doit planter.

- La clé affichée comme *Windows* doit être démarrable en mode « *Legacy* » > et dans ce cas l'installateur a dû accepter la *HMBR* qui lui décrivait la partition d'install *BOOTCAMP* > mais comme Windows 10 est un OS qui n'est plus fait pour être démarré en mode « *Legacy* » (*HMBR*) mais en mode *UEFI* (*GPT* doublée d'une *P*rotective_*MBR* seulement) > il n'est pas étonnant qu'il y ait des lézards dans le fonctionnement de l'OS Windows booté à l'ancienne.​


----------



## lomedelouest (21 Octobre 2016)

Du coup la question est de savoir si toutes les personnes ayant installé Win10 ont essuyé les mêmes péripéties..
J'hésite à refaire l'opération en entier en commençant par écraser la partition win avec Bootcamp...


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2016)

*lomedelouest*

Pour installer W10 avec l'«Assistant BootCamp» > est-ce qu'il ne faut pas que l'*ISO* de l'installateur de Windows réside sur le Bureau (au lieu d'une clé) ?

Sinon, au cas où tu voudrais refaire entièrement ton installation à partir d'un boot sur la clé, il doit falloir :

- reformater la partition *BOOTCAMP* actuellement en *ntfs* pour la remettre en *fat32* qui est le format de départ pour une installation de Windows (c'est l'installateur qui reformate en *ntfs*) ;

- modifier la table secondaire *MBR* du bloc *0*, qui est toujours convertie automatiquement eu type *HMBR* dès qu'il y a une format Windows (comme le *fat32*) sur une partition du disque > pour la remettre de force au type *PMBR* monopartitionné. Pour opérer cette conversion, il faut utiliser en ligne de commande l'utilitaire de tierce partie *gdisk* (à télécharger et installer du dépositaire de son développeur _Roderick Smith_ > pour qu'il soit appelable dans le «Terminal). *gdisk* possède une option de reconversion *hmbr* > *pmbr* sur le bloc *0*.

- re-démarrer avec "_alt_" > choisir de booter sur la clé d'install en tant qu'*EFI* > normalement avec une *PMBR* sur le bloc *0* le programme d'installation de Windows devrait se référer à la carte *GPT* principale pour trouver la partition *BOOTCAMP* décrite en mode *GPT* > ainsi W-10 booterait ultérieurement en mode *UEFI* en utilisant la *GPT*.​
NB. Il existe une variante que j'ai victorieusement fait utiliser à un membre qui m'avait contacté en message privé et qui utilisait le boot préalable sur une clé d'install de Windows [c'est le comble : moi qui n'ai jamais utilisé «Windows» > en train de disséquer les arcanes de l'installation de «Windows» sur Mac !] => la voici :

- une fois la partition *BOOTCAMP* créée > la supprimer en ligne de commande pour virer son espace au statut d'*espace libre* (sans réallouer cet *espace libre* à la partition de l'OS). Cette suppression du système de fichiers *fat32* automatiquement reconvertit la *MBR* du bloc *0* du type *HMBR* > au type *PMBR* mono-partitionnée.

- re-démarrer > choisir le boot *EFI* sur la clé d'install.

- faire choisir par le Programme d'install comme destination d'install l'espace identifié comme : « *non alloué* » (c'est l'*espace libre* de la taille de l'ancienne partition *BOOTCAMP*) > à partir de là > l'installateur est capable de recréer une partition au format *ntfs* et d'y installer Windows.​


----------



## lomedelouest (24 Octobre 2016)

Bonsoir, et bien j'ai recommencé toute la procédure avec une clef usb toute neuve. Le fichier iso de windows se trouvait sur mon disque principal. Dans la fenêtre d'accueil Bootcamp, tout a été coché. Après le redémarrage, au moment d'arriver sur la fenêtre d'install de windows qui affiche les différents volumes, dont celui de Bootcamp, il a fallu que je sélectionne ce dernier et le formate pour pouvoir continuer l'installation. J'ai donc le wifi dans Windows, et la partition du nouvel os s'affiche bien sous le nom "BOOTCAMP" dans le finder.
Tout est rentré dans l'ordre. Merci Macomaniac!


----------



## macomaniac (25 Octobre 2016)

Ça valait donc le coup de tout refaire depuis le départ.

[ Ah ! Windows sur Mac : tant d'appelés, si peu d'élus... 



]​


----------



## Locke (25 Octobre 2016)

lomedelouest a dit:


> dont celui de Bootcamp, il a fallu que je sélectionne ce dernier et le formate pour pouvoir continuer l'installation


Cette procédure a toujours existé et est obligatoire, sinon l'installation n'ira pas plus loin. Certains omettent de nous dire ce qu'ils font exactement, ou ils en sont et abandonnent.


----------



## Magid (16 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

je re-sors le sujet, j'ai rencontré le même problème est *ma solution est différente,*
_(il s'agit + d'un contournement de problème qu'une solution)_

*SITUATION :*
Je possède un Macbook Pro 15" de mi-2012 (Macbook 9.1)
Différence avec l'original : 
- En disque dur principal, je tourne désormais sur un SSD OCZ Trion 150

*Installation via BootCamp sur le même DISQUE que OSX : *
OSX et aucun problème pour installer Win7 par BootCamp


*------LE PROBLEME : -----
Installation via BootCamp sur 2 disques différents :*
Mon problème GTP/MBR s'est donc présenté lorsque j'ai ajouté un *2ieme disque dur*
(j'ai remplacé mon lecteur CD/DVD par un Caddie Disque dur)

--> Donc, un SSD pour le système OSX, et un Disque dur classique pour Windows


et IM-PO-SSIBLE d'installer Windows dessus.
j'ai rencontré les mêmes erreurs que vous tous, impossible car au format GPT etc...
j'ai supprimé toutes les partitions depuis l'utilitaire d'installer Windows 7 et rien n'y faisait,

*SOLUTION DE CONTOURNEMENT :*
J'ai dû donc inverser les emplacements des disques.

je m'explique :

le macbook n'est censé avoir qu'un seul emplacement de disque dur,
Comme j'ai ajouté un CADDIE Disque Dur à la place du Lecteur CD :

- J'ai donc placé le disque dur qui accueil Windows dans l'emplacement d'origine du disque dur,
- et le disque dur qui accueil OSX se retrouve dans ce deuxième rack disque dur.

je vous l'accorde, ce n'est pas une solution, 
mais aujourd'hui, je me retrouve avec un disque pour OSX et un disque pour Windows,
ce que je voulais donc...

En espérant aider ceux n'ayant pas pensé à cette possibilité.....


----------



## Locke (16 Décembre 2017)

Magid a dit:


> En espérant aider ceux n'ayant pas pensé à cette possibilité.....


Il y en a deux autres que j'ai mentionné et ça fonctionne très bien...
1) installation normale dans le disque dur interne, un clonage avec Winclone, puis rétro-clonage dans un disque dur USB en Thunderbolt _(ça ne fonctionne pas avec un boitier USB 3.0)_ et effacement de la partition Windows dans le disque dur interne.
2) faire un clonage d'un vrai PC en utilisant EaseUS Todo Backup dans un boitier USB 3.0


----------



## macomaniac (16 Décembre 2017)

Salut *Magid
*
Toi, au moins, tu t'inscris afin de proposer une aide (et pas pour appeler "S.O.S dépannage" comme le _vulgum pecus_) 

J'ai une question concernant l'emplacement Super-Drive pour ton SSD dont le volume contient macOS -->

- si tu vas à : *Menu*  > *À propos de ce Mac* > *Rapport Système* > *Matériel* > *SATA/SATA Express* --> tu as dans le panneau de droite les informations concernant les 2 emplacements disques SATA. Il s'agit chaque fois d'une double ligne :

*Intel 6 Series Chipset*
Nom de marque du disque​
*Intel 6 Series Chipset*
Nom de marque du disque​
Le *Intel 6 Series Chipset* du dessus correspond à l'emplacement disque et le *Intel 6 Series Chipset* du dessous à l'emplacement Super-Drive


Si tu cliques le *Intel 6 Series Chipset* du dessus > aux rubriques : *vitesse de liaison / vitesse de liaison négociée* --> tu dois avoir *6 Gigabits* (je présume) --> ce qui correspond au HDD qui supporte Windows chez toi

Si tu cliques  le *Intel 6 Series Chipset* du dessous --> qu'est-ce que tu as comme valeurs aux mêmes rubriques ? *6 Gigabits* ou *3 Gigabits* ? - concernant donc ici le SSD qui supporte macOS chez toi

En ce qui me concerne > avec un _MacBook Pro 2011_ --> j'ai seulement *3 Gigabits* pour l'emplacement Super-Drive.


----------



## Locke (16 Décembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne > avec un _MacBook Pro 2011_ --> j'ai seulement *3 Gigabits* pour l'emplacement Super-Drive.


Même valeur dans mon MBP de 2010. Donc avec un MBP de 2012 ce serait intéressant de connaitre cette valeur.


----------



## Magid (16 Décembre 2017)

Messieurs,
voilà vos réponses,

SSD : (emplacement SuperDrive)
Liaison : 6 gigabits
Negocié : 6 gigabits

HDD : (Emplacement Disque d'origine)
Liaison : 6 gigabits
Negocié : 3 gigabits

---------


----------



## macomaniac (17 Décembre 2017)

Bonne information --> le _MacBook Pro 2012_ bénéficie donc aux 2 emplacements d'une *Intel 7 Series Chipset* fournissant une vitesse de *6 Gigabits*. Négociée *6 Gigabits* (= maximum *600 Mo/s* de bande passante) pour le SSD à l'emplacement Super-Drive. Et à *3 Gigabits* (= maximum *300 Mo/s* de bande passante) pour le HDD à l'emplacement disque.

Il n'y a donc aucun perte de débit à avoir déplacé le SDD à l'emplacement Super-Drive et remis le HDD à l'emplacement disque : dans les 2 cas la bande passante excède la vitesse dont est capable le disque (dans les *130 Mo/s* maximum pour le HDD vs *300 Mo/s* de bande passante possible ; dans les *500 Mo/s* pour le HDD vs *600 Mo/s* de bande passante possible).


----------



## Johnny64 (4 Octobre 2018)

Bonsoir,

Je reviens sur ce sujet mais en installant Windows 8 avec mon MacBookPro de 2011 sur Sierra. 
Toute la procédure se passe correctement jusqu’au moment je dois choisir le disque pour installer Windows 8. J’avais un disque nommé Bootcamp et je l’ai formaté comme indiqué par lomedelouest et Locke. 
Mais j’ai toujours le même message (cf. Copie écran). 

Si quelqu’un a une idée je pourrai enfin finir cette installation. 

Merci.


----------



## Locke (4 Octobre 2018)

Déjà, il y a un problème de partition de Table, voir avec macomaniac. Ensuite je ne pense pas que tu aies choisi la bonne partition. Par défaut, Assistant Boot Camp prépare une partition temporaire en FAT32 ayant pour nom BOOTCAMP en majuscules et cette partition qu'il faut choisir et formater en NTFS avec l'option Formater pour que l'installation se poursuive.

Le problème est que tu joues à l'apprenti sorcier, si on lis tes messages, entre autres celui-ci
#13 hum, hum, hum, tu vas au devant de catastrophes.


----------



## Johnny64 (4 Octobre 2018)

Merci Locke, mais j’y crois. Si au final je faisais tout planter, je vous le ferais savoir pour prévenir les téméraires comme moi...

Sur la photo de l’écran, j’avais bien le disque nommé BOOTCAMP sur le lecteur 0 Partition 4. Après le formatage. Le nom BOOTCAMP a été supprimé.


----------



## Johnny64 (4 Octobre 2018)

J’aimerais utiliser le terminal pour formater la partition en choisissant GPT. 
J’ai listé les disques. La partition que je souhaite formater est BOOTCAMP. 

_/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *480.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Disque dur              389.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                90.0 GB    disk0s4
/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *319.4 GB   disk1
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              319.4 GB   disk1s1
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:        CD_partition_scheme                        *804.4 MB   disk2k_


Je pensais écrire la commande suivante : 

_diskutil eraseDisk FAT32 BOOTCAMP GPT /dev/disk0s4_

Mais je me demande s’il est possible de changer ce format uniquement sur une partition. 

Avant que j’execute la commande, j’aimerais savoir si elle vous paraît bonne et sans danger.

Merci.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2018)

Salut *Johnny
*
Est-ce que tu peux reposter le tableau des disques > en effectuant ton coller dans une fenêtre de code par le procédé suivant ? -->

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> c'est pour une question de lisibilité du tableau.


----------



## Johnny64 (4 Octobre 2018)

```
Last login: Thu Oct  4 21:07:38 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro:~ johnnycer$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *480.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Disque dur              389.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                90.0 GB    disk0s4

MacBook-Pro:~ johnnycer$
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2018)

Le message d'erreur que tu as obtenu (*Le disque sélectionné possède une table de partition MBR. Sur les Systèmes EFI, Windows peut uniquement être installé sur des disques GPT*) --> n'implique pas un reformatage de la partition *BOOTCAMP*. 

Le problème est tout autre. Mais pour pouvoir le mettre en lumière (et le régler) > il faut que le *SIP* (*S*ystem *I*ntegrity *P*rotection) ne soit pas activé. Car il proscrit d'accès les tables de partition du disque de démarrage.

Donc passe la commande :

```
csrutil status
```


qui s'enquiert du statut du *SIP*

Poste le retour (toujours dans une fenêtre de code).


----------



## Johnny64 (4 Octobre 2018)

Oui, voici le résultat de la commande :


```
Last login: Thu Oct  4 21:31:07 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro:~ johnnycer$ csrutil status
System Integrity Protection status: enabled.
MacBook-Pro:~ johnnycer$
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2018)

*Enabled* = activé. Alors il faut que tu le désactives en condition de la suite.

Redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées de l'écran noir jusqu'à l'affichage d'une  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Passe la commande

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP*

Redémarre (*Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > *Disque dur*) > une fois ta session ouverte > repasse la commande :

```
csrutil status
```


et poste le retour.

Note : c'est uniquement dans le Terminal de la session de secours qu'on peut désactiver (puis réactiver) le *SIP*.


----------



## Johnny64 (4 Octobre 2018)

C'est fait.

```
Last login: Thu Oct  4 22:07:03 on console
MacBook-Pro:~ johnnycer$ csrutil status
System Integrity Protection status: disabled.
MacBook-Pro:~ johnnycer$
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2018)

Alors passe la commande informative (qui sinon aurait été bloquée) :

```
sudo gpt show disk0
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande affiche la distribution des blocs du disque

Poste le tableau.


----------



## Johnny64 (4 Octobre 2018)

Désolé macomaniac,

je crois que j'ai fait une erreur. En faite, je n'ai pas de mot de passe. J'ai donc juste validé, mais cela ne fonctionne pas.


```
Last login: Thu Oct  4 22:08:38 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro:~ johnnycer$ sudo gpt show disk0
Password:
Sorry, try again.
Password:
Sorry, try again.
Password:
sudo: 3 incorrect password attempts
MacBook-Pro:~ johnnycer$ sudo gpt show disk0
Password:
Sorry, try again.
Password:
Sorry, try again.
Password:
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2018)

Alors on ne peut rien faire > si tu n'as pas un vrai mot-de-passe te permettant de t'authentifier pour un *sudo*.


----------



## Johnny64 (4 Octobre 2018)

C'est bon, j'ai réussi. J'ai mis un mot de passe et cela a fonctionné.


```
Last login: Thu Oct  4 22:15:51 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro:~ johnnycer$ sudo gpt show disk0
Password:
gpt show: disk0: Suspicious MBR at sector 0
      start       size  index  contents
          0          1         MBR
          1          1         Pri GPT header
          2         32         Pri GPT table
         34          6        
         40     409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
     409640  760242624      2  GPT part - 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  760652264    1269536      3  GPT part - 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  761921800       1784        
  761923584  175777792      4  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  937701376       1679        
  937703055         32         Sec GPT table
  937703087          1         Sec GPT header
MacBook-Pro:~ johnnycer$
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2018)

Voici ce qui concerne ta problématique -->

```
0          1         MBR
          1          1         Pri GPT header
          2         32         Pri GPT table
```


sur les blocs *1* > *33* --> tu as la table de partition *GPT* > qui est la table directrice ou principale du disque

mais sur le bloc *0* --> tu as une *MBR* ainsi décrite : « *Suspicious MBR at sector 0* »

Pour tout disque de Mac > il y a toujours *2* tables de partitions : sur les *33* 1ers blocs --> une *GPT* principale > mais sur le bloc *0* une MBR alternative. Par défaut > cette *MBR* est une *PMBR* (*P*rotective_*MBR*) > qui ne décrit pas de partitions sur le disque en concurrence de la *GPT* > mais considère que l'ensemble des blocs disponibles du disque (du bloc n°*34* au bloc n° *937703054*) relève d'un type *Ex00* = type *EFI*. Ce qui équivaut à faire de la *PMBR* une table inactive (bidon).

Mais dans les anciennes versions de macOS (lorsque la problématique d'installer Windows était d'installer un OS W-7 bootant par un *BIOS* émulé de l'*EFI*) --> un mécanisme logique implémenté par les ingénieurs de la  était le suivant : à la moindre création d'une partition dans un format Windows (comme *FAT-32*) --> la *PMBR* par défaut du bloc *0* était automatiquement convertie à une *HMBR* : *H*ybrid_*MBR* empruntant à la *GPT* la description d'au plus *3* partitions > et réencodant cette description en mode *MBR*. Cette table hybride permettait au *BIOS* émulé de lire la description de la partition *BOOTCAMP* et de booter Windows-7 en mode *Legacy*.

Ce mécanisme de création d'une *HMBR* a été abandonné comme automatisme à partir de Sierra 10.12. Je ne sais pas quel est ton OS actuel > mais s'il s'agit d'un OS ultérieur à 10.12 --> alors la *HMBR* du bloc *0* de ton disque est une table relicte datant d'un OS antérieur. C'est cette *HMBR* (désignée par *gpt* comme *MBR* tout court) --> qui empêche l'installation de Windows-10 > car cet OS boote en mode *UEFI* par l'*EFI* directe > lisant dans la *GPT* principale la description de la partition *BOOTCAMP* > et bootant le lanceur de Windows en mode *EFI*.

=> quel est ton OS actuel ? - as-tu saisi l'essence du problème ?


----------



## Johnny64 (4 Octobre 2018)

Je suis sur OS Sierra version 10.12.6.
C'est windows 8.1 que j'essaie d'installer, car mon MBP est incompatible avec windows 10. 
Je ne suis pas un expert, mais je pense avoir compris les grandes lignes. As-tu une solution ?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2018)

Est-ce que pour installer W-8 > tu démarres avec "*alt*" > et tu as à l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage 2 volumes choisissables : *Windows* & *EFI Boot* ?


----------



## Johnny64 (4 Octobre 2018)

Je démarres avec "alt" et j'ai deux volumes = « Disque dur » et « Récupération 10.12. ».

Mais pendant le processus de bootcamp, je laisse mon disque dur externe branché qui possède les elements pour l’installation de Windows et qui est intitulé « EFI Boot ».

Je sélectionne donc « EFI Boot » et commence l’installation jusqu’à la fenêtre des lecteurs. Je ne vais pas plus loin.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2018)

Tu n'as qu'*EFI Boot* comme choix alors et pas l'alternative d'un *Windows* ? --> car la mention d'*EFI Boot* désigne une installation en mode *UEFI* > donc l'exigence d'une *GPT* sur le disque flanquée d'une *PMBR* neutre. La mention d'un *Windows* désigne une installation en mode *Legacy* > donc l'exigence d'une *HMBR* pouvant être lue par un *BIOS*.


si tu n'as que l'option *EFI Boot* --> alors la conséquence s'impose : il faut reconvertir la *HMBR* actuelle du bloc *0* => une *PMBR* (c'est faisable).


----------



## Johnny64 (4 Octobre 2018)

Donc, tu peux me dire stp comment procéder sans perdre toutes les données de mon disque dur ?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2018)

Il faut que tu installes l'utilitaire *gdisk* créé par Roderick Smith. C'est un exécutable appelable dans un terminal.

Va à cette page internet : ☞*GPT fdisk*☜ (clique le lien rouge) et presse le bouton vert *Download* pour télécharger le paquet d'installation *gdisk-1.0.4.pkg*. Tu le double-cliques et l'utilitaire *gdisk* va être installé at : */usr/local/bin/gdisk* et sera appelable directement dans une commande du Terminal. Lui aussi requiert pour opérer que le *SIP* soit désactivé.

Cela fait > tu passes la commande :

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
```


qui fait ouvrir à *gdisk* les tables de partition du disque interne

Poste la tableau retourné.


----------



## Johnny64 (4 Octobre 2018)

Merci beaucoup macomaniac.
Je fais ça dès demain. Bonne fin de soirée.


----------



## Johnny64 (5 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour macomaniac.

j'ai téléchargé l'utilitaire et effectué la procédure que tu m'as décrite.


```
Last login: Fri Oct  5 13:15:03 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro:~ johnnycerqueira$ sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
Password:
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.4

Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Partition table scan:
  MBR: hybrid
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with hybrid MBR; using GPT.

Command (? for help):
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2018)

Alors dans l'interface de *gdisk* > chaque commande consiste en une simple lettre que tu valides avec "Entrée" > avant de saisie une nouvelle "lettre" que tu valides avec "entrée" etc.

Voici la série de commandes à passer :

```
x
n
w
y
```


tu valides après chaque saisie de lettre avec "Entrée"

la 1ère fait passer en mode e*x*pert

la 2è convertit la *HMBR* à une *n*ouvelle *PMBR* (dans un cache)

la 3è écrit (*w*rite) le cache à la table *GPT* (qui n'a jamais besoin d'être désactivée avec *gdisk*)

la 4è confirme (*y*es) l'écriture définitive à la table *GPT*

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage exécutif.


----------



## Johnny64 (5 Octobre 2018)

voici le résultat :


```
Command (? for help): x

Expert command (? for help): n

Expert command (? for help): w

Final checks complete. About to write GPT data. THIS WILL OVERWRITE EXISTING
PARTITIONS!!

Do you want to proceed? (Y/N): y
OK; writing new GUID partition table (GPT) to /dev/disk0.
Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Warning: The kernel may continue to use old or deleted partitions.
You should reboot or remove the drive.
The operation has completed successfully.
MacBook-Pro:~ johnnycer$
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2018)

Parfait !

Redémarre une fois (obligé) > de retour dans ta session > relance le Terminal et passe les commandes :

```
sudo gpt show disk0
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
```


poste les 2 affichages retournés et tout sera dit.


----------



## Johnny64 (5 Octobre 2018)

Voilà le résultat des deux commandes :



```
Last login: Fri Oct  5 13:48:30 on console
MacBook-Pro:~ johnnycerqueira$ sudo gpt show disk0
Password:
      start       size  index  contents
          0          1         PMBR
          1          1         Pri GPT header
          2         32         Pri GPT table
         34          6        
         40     409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
     409640  760242624      2  GPT part - 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  760652264    1269536      3  GPT part - 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  761921800       1784        
  761923584  175777792      4  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  937701376       1679        
  937703055         32         Sec GPT table
  937703087          1         Sec GPT header
MacBook-Pro:~ johnnycerqueira$ sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.4

Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Partition table scan:
  MBR: protective
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT.

Command (? for help):
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2018)

cette mention dans le tableau de *gpt* -->


```
0          1         PMBR
```


et celle-ci dans le tableau de *gdisk* -->


```
MBR: protective
```


montrent que la table *HMBR* du bloc *0* a été convertie à une *PMBR* (*P*rotective_*MBR*). Cette table ne décrit aucune partition valide sur le disque > mais assigne à l'ensemble de son espace un type *0xEE* = type *EFI*. En conséquence > la table *PMBR* est "bidonnée" > et la *GPT* assume ses fonctions directrices en mode plénier.

En ce qui concerne ton installation de Windows-8 : _nil obstat !_


----------



## Johnny64 (5 Octobre 2018)

Merci beaucoup macomaniac. 
Est-ce que je peux réactiver le SIP avant de refaire l'installation de windows 8 ?


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2018)

Tu peux si tu le veux. C'est la commande :

```
csrutil enable
```


uniquement encore dans le Terminal de la session de secours (commande invalide dans le Terminal de macOS).


----------



## Johnny64 (5 Octobre 2018)

Ok.
Je te tiens au courant de la suite.
Encore merci.


----------



## Johnny64 (5 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac,

en voulant remettre le SIP, j'ai eu ce retour :


```
Last login: Fri Oct  5 13:50:12 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro:~ johnnycerqueira$ csrutil enable
csrutil: failed to modify system integrity configuration. This tool needs to be executed from the Recovery OS.
MacBook-Pro:~ johnnycerqueira$
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2018)

Comme je te l'ai dit > la commande n'est valide que dans le Terminal de la session de secours > et invalide dans celui de macOS (utilisable dans ta session). Il faut que tu redémarres par *⌘R* > lance le Terminal au menu : *Utilitaires* > et passe la commande qui sera validée.


----------



## Johnny64 (5 Octobre 2018)

Désolé. Je fais ça immédiatement.
Merci.


----------



## Johnny64 (5 Octobre 2018)

Et bien, je ne sais pas si j’arriverai.

Il n’y a toujours pas de lecteur Windows au démarrage de l’ordinateur. Donc, j’utilise Boot EFI qui lance Windows sur mon disque dur externe, et je me retrouve confronté au même problème, bloqué lorsqu’il faut choisir le lecteur pour installer Windows (cf. photo).


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2018)

En sélectionnant la partition *BOOTCAMP* comme tu l'as fait > il faut presser le bouton "*Formater*" --> et la formater en *NTFS*.


----------



## Johnny64 (5 Octobre 2018)

C’est ce que j’ai fait, il la formate immédiatement sans me demander le choix en NTFS ou autres. 
Peut être que je devrais refaire la procédure en retournant sur l’utilitaire de disque avant d’installer windows pour formater la partition avec le choix qui me sera proposé.

A savoir que dans l’utilitaire de disque je n’ai pas l’option NTFS, mais MS-DOS (FAT) ou ExFAT, et bien sûr les Mac OS étendu. 

En revanche, lorsque je créer la partition avec Bootcamp, le formatage est bien en Système de fichiers Windows NT (indiqué quand je suis sur l’utilitaire de disque).


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2018)

Il faudrait ici que *Locke* prenne la relève - car je ne suis pas au fait de la technique d'installation de Windows.


----------



## Johnny64 (5 Octobre 2018)

Très bien macomaniac et merci encore pour ton soutien.


----------



## Locke (5 Octobre 2018)

Johnny64 a dit:


> Peut être que je devrais refaire la procédure en retournant sur l’utilitaire de disque avant d’installer windows pour formater la partition avec le choix qui me sera proposé.


Négatif, il ne faut surtout pas passer par Utilitaire de disque y compris pour supprimer une partition Windows qui devra se faire en relançant Assistant Boot Camp.

Je vois dans ta copie écran un disque dur de 297,4 Go ayant pour nom WININSTALL et Assistant Boot Camp ne supporte en aucun cas tout matériel USB de connecté, hormis une clé USB.


----------



## Johnny64 (5 Octobre 2018)

Oui Locke, c’est le disque dur externe que j’ai utilisé avec Bootcamp pour installer le fichier iso de Windows et les pilotes nécessaires à son utilisation. 
Donc, si je comprends bien tu me conseilles de refaire la procédure avec Bootcamp avec sur une clé USB ?

Je crois avoir vu quelque part sur le net qu’il ne fallait pas que mon disque dur soit partitionnée plus de 3 fois. Et ma partition de Bootcamp est la 4ème.  Qu’est ce que tu en penses ?


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2018)

*Johnny*

Avec ta dernière question > je retombe dans ma partie.


ne sont pas comptabilisées les partitions de type auxiliaire : donc les 2 partitions qui encadrent celle de macOS (la partition-Système de l'*EFI* n°*1* & la partition n°*3* jouant le rôle de *booter* et de secours) --> ne sont pas comptées par l'Assistant BootCamp. Tu as donc *2* partitions de type "OS" ou "Stockage" (*Macintosh HD* & *BOOTCAMP*). RAS.


----------



## Johnny64 (5 Octobre 2018)

Ok merci macomaniac.


----------



## Locke (5 Octobre 2018)

@Johnny64
Assistant Boot Camp ne supporte pas de disque dur USB de connecté pendant l'installation et le disque interne ne doit pas contenir la moindre partition, sinon l'installation sera impossible.


----------



## Johnny64 (5 Octobre 2018)

Locke,

J’ai refait toute la procédure avec une clé USB et je retrouve le même problème. 
Ensuité, j’ai monté le disque iso sur le Finder, mais Bootcamp me demande le disque d’installation, alors que plusieurs tuto indiquent que ce n’est pas nécessaire. J’ai bien envie d’essayer de créer un disque d’installation avec le fichier iso si c’est possible et refaire la procédure. 

Pour la partition, lorsque j’utilise Bootcamp, il créé automatiquement une partition pour accueillir Windows. 

Sinon, en parcourant le forum, je suis tombé sur ce poste ou macomaniac donne une solution avec Winclone. Est ce que tu penses que cela pourrait fonctionner ?
https://forums.macg.co/threads/bootcamp-windows-8-1-le-disque-dinstallation-est-introuvable.1277963/


----------



## Locke (6 Octobre 2018)

Johnny64 a dit:


> J’ai refait toute la procédure avec une clé USB et je retrouve le même problème.
> Ensuité, j’ai monté le disque iso sur le Finder, mais Bootcamp me demande le disque d’installation, alors que plusieurs tuto indiquent que ce n’est pas nécessaire. J’ai bien envie d’essayer de créer un disque d’installation avec le fichier iso si c’est possible et refaire la procédure.


Il faut arrêter avec ce genre de tutoriels à la con _(désolé, mais je n'ai pas d'autre mot)_, si ça fonctionnait, ça se saurait et personne n'aurait besoin d'Assistant Boot Camp !


Johnny64 a dit:


> Pour la partition, lorsque j’utilise Bootcamp, il créé automatiquement une partition pour accueillir Windows.


C'est tout à fait normal et Apple recommande maintenant...

pour les Mac sous macOS High Sierra il faut un minimum de 55 Go... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/bootcamp-assistant/bcmp173b3bf2/6.1/mac/10.13
pour les Mac sous macOS Mojave... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/bootcamp-assistant/bcmp173b3bf2/6.1/mac/10.14
pour les Mac récents et avec le format APFS... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468 ...comme quoi 64 Go devient le minimum et 128 Go pour une optimisation maximale dans une partition et non pas dans un conteneur.
Eh oui, ça se complique et sorti de ce que propose Assistant Boot Camp dans son interface en fonction de l'année de son modèle, toute autre tentative échouera.


Johnny64 a dit:


> Sinon, en parcourant le forum, je suis tombé sur ce poste ou macomaniac donne une solution avec Winclone. Est ce que tu penses que cela pourrait fonctionner ?
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/bootcamp-windows-8-1-le-disque-dinstallation-est-introuvable.1277963/


Le logiciel Winclone ne sert qu'à faire un clone que si une version de Windows a été correctement installée dans le disque dur interne d'un Mac et c'est tout.

Pour information, un peu de lecture en réponse #38. Une autre alternative est d'avoir un disque dur dans un boîtier USB 3.0 et de faire un clone d'une version de Windows fraîchement installée depuis un vrai PC en utilisant le logiciel EasUS Todo Backup qui ne fonctionne bien entendu que sous Windows. Si dans ce disque dur on installe un SSD, ce que j'ai fait, il faut impérativement cocher l'option Optimiser pour un SSD, sinon le boot ne fonctionnera pas.


----------



## Johnny64 (6 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour Locke. 

J’ai déjà suivi ces procédures, ce sont d’ailleurs les premières que j’ai effectuées avant d’aller plus loin puisque cela ne fonctionnait pas. 
Je suis sur Sierra et non sur High Sierra et mon modèle n’est pas récent (2011). 

Quand je suis la procédure Apple, je suis bloqué au moment de continuer la procédure d’installation de Windows avec Bootcamp (cf. photo). J’ai essayé en isérant ma clé USB d’installation Windows que j’avais créée avec Bootcamp ou en montant le fichier iso sur le finder. La seule solution est de redémarrer et choisir (après avoir appuyé sur alt) le Boot EFI de la clė USB.

Et même si j’arrivais à lancer l’installation comme décrite chez Apple (avec ou non un disque d’installation), je vais certainement me retrouver face au second problème. Quand WINDOWS se lance après avoir choisi Boot EFI, je me retrouve bloqué quand il faut choisir la partition Bootcamp pour continuer l’installation. Que je formate ou non cette partition, la fenêtre ne me propose pas de continuer et affiche un message d’erreur (cf. photo), malgré les manipulations proposées par macomaniac pour changer les partitions en GPT.

Voilà, de mon côté je n’ai plus d’idée.


----------



## Johnny64 (6 Octobre 2018)

Autre chose, je viens de remarquer que j’ai un logiciel Paragon NTFS for Mac que j’avais installé pour pouvoir copier des fichiers vidéos sur un disque dur externe. 
Je me demande donc si ce logiciel ne pourrait pas interférer sur la procédure d’installation Windows sur la partition créer avec Bootcamp. 

Qu’est ce que vous en pensez ?


----------



## Locke (6 Octobre 2018)

Johnny64 a dit:


> Autre chose, je viens de remarquer que j’ai un logiciel Paragon NTFS for Mac que j’avais installé pour pouvoir copier des fichiers vidéos sur un disque dur externe.
> Je me demande donc si ce logiciel ne pourrait pas interférer sur la procédure d’installation Windows sur la partition créer avec Bootcamp.
> 
> Qu’est ce que vous en pensez ?


Négatif, aucun logiciel ne peut interférer lorsque qu'Assistant Boot Camp est en cours, il n'y a que du matériel USB de connecté qui est une gêne. Au niveau d'un problème de partition MBR, je suis incompétent.


----------



## Johnny64 (6 Octobre 2018)

Merci quand même à toi Locke et à toi macomaniac pour le temps que vous avez bien voulu me consacrer. 

J’ai du mal à m’avouer vaincu, je vais donc encore chercher un peu.


----------



## Locke (6 Octobre 2018)

Johnny64 a dit:


> J’ai du mal à m’avouer vaincu, je vais donc encore chercher un peu.


Au risque de me répéter, avec ton modèle de 2011, il te faudra impérativement utiliser un lecteur/graveur avec une version de Windows depuis un DVD gravé depuis un vrai PC. Il n'y a que depuis les modèles 2012 qu'Assistant Boot Camp propose d'utiliser un fichier .iso.


----------



## Johnny64 (8 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour,
Après avoir essayé plusieurs possibilités, j’ai fait une sauvegarde Time machine et effacé mon disque dur puis je l’ai converti en GPT. J’ai ensuite relancé la machine sur la clé USB d’installation. Cette fois-ci, j’avais bien la possibilité de continuer l’installation en choisissant mon disque dur sans message d’erreur. 
Je ne l’ai pas fait, car je ne sais pas comment m’y prendre ensuite sur Windows pour créer une partition et réinstaller Sierra en dual Boot. 
En tout cas cela montre et à ma connaissance, qu’il n’est pas possible de modifier une partition en GPT ou MBR sans modifier tout le disque dur. 
Voilà, mais après ce que je viens de faire, si vous avez une idée, je suis toujours prêt à essayer. 
Merci.


----------



## Locke (8 Octobre 2018)

Assistant Boot Camp prépare une partition temporaire en FAT32, il faut bien comprendre que c'est macOS qui au démarrage devra détecter et gérer les 2 boots de démarrage pour faire la distinction entre macOS et Windows. Si dans le menu d'installation de Windows, l'option de Formater la partition BOOTCAMP en majuscules avorte, il y a bien un problème dans la reconnaissance du boot créer par Assistant Boot Camp.

Donc, Assistant Boot Camp prépare une partition temporaire en FAT32, télécharge les pilotes/drivers dans une clé USB ou dans un disque dur USB, puis passe la main à l'installateur de Windows. Dans le menu d'installation, il faut sélectionner la partition BOOTCAMP en majuscules, puis sélectionner l'option Formater qui formatera cette partition au format NTFS, pour enfin lancer l'installation complète de Windows.

Dans un ancien modèle, avant 2012, il faut impérativement utiliser une version de Windows gravée depuis un vrai PC avec le SuperDrive en état de marche. Si ce dernier est HS, on peut selon les modèles utiliser un lecteur/graveur externe, parfois il faut bidouiller un fichier .plist pour qu'il soit reconnu et si mes souvenirs sont bons, cela ne fonctionnait que sous Snow Leopard.

Depuis 2012, les Mac peuvent utiliser une clé USB et un fichier .iso d'une version de Windows. Depuis 2015, les Mac se passent d'une clé USB, il suffit d'avoir uniquement que le fichier .iso, car Assistant Boot Camp, dans un premier temps va télécharger et stocker dans une partition temporaire les pilotes/drivers, passera à la suite de l'installation en ayant reconnu le fichier .iso et donnera la main à l'installateur de Windows. En fin d'installation de Windows, Assistant Boot Camp reprendra la main pour installer les pilotes/drivers, une fois fait, il effacera la partition temporaire contenant les pilotes/drivers et le dernier démarrage sera la conclusion d'une installation entièrement terminée.


----------



## Phg1970 (3 Décembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> *lomedelouest*
> 
> Pour installer W10 avec l'«Assistant BootCamp» > est-ce qu'il ne faut pas que l'*ISO* de l'installateur de Windows réside sur le Bureau (au lieu d'une clé) ?
> 
> ...


Merci ! Merci ! Et encore merci ! Je cherchais cette solution depuis... Quelques jours !


----------



## macomaniac (3 Décembre 2019)

Bonsoir *Phg*

Content pour toi !


----------



## quaiman (3 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,
j'ai un problem presque similaire, mais pas tout a fait,
apres avoir suivit meticuleusement les posts de Locke. Je bloque au moment ou l'installeur windows (8 ou 10) a redémarrer sur ma clé usb et me demande de reformater (NTFS) et la (j'ai quasiment tout essayer) j'ai un message d'erreur en cliquant sur "suivant" comme quoi il ne trouve pas la partition ou truc du genre...
Pour info, j'ai carrément essayer d'installer sur un disque avec une seule partition Bootcamp (sans partition mac donc.) et meme comme ça ca bloque...
J'ai aussi tenté de desactiver SIP (csrutil)... mais pareil...
Je comprends plus, j'ai l'impression d'avoir tenter toutes les possibilitées...
Comment est-ce possible... ?
Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?
Merci
J'ai un MacPro4,1 sous High Sierra


----------

